# Newbie looking for recipe advice.



## jasonb (16/2/16)

I'm planning to start doing the DIY thing next month, but before I make any purchases, I'd just like to know if anyone has tried any of the following clone recipes: 

OHW - Muffin Man
OHW - Rocket Man
Beard Vape Co. #5

If so, how did they turn out?
Any similar or alternative recipes you'd recommend? As you may have guessed, I'm quite fond of dessert-type vapes.

I'm going for 70VG/30PG at 6mg (Loaded them into the eJuice Me Up app and made the necessary adjustments).


----------



## rogue zombie (16/2/16)

I've not tried those recipes, but the first and last look solid to me based on the comments alone.

The second one looks too high in flavour, imo. But again the comments look positive.

The best dessert recipe I make is something like Mothers Milk or Unicorn Milk:

CAP Sweet Strawberry 4.2%
TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 5%
TFA Custard 5%
TFA Graham Cracker 2%
TFA Cupcake 0.5%
FA Fresh Cream 0.5%

70VG

This is a solid recipe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## method1 (16/2/16)

Not actually a fan of the original versions of these juices, and I can tell you these clones are not much like the originals, but they're decent enough if you like those flavour profiles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

